# LFTS 11/16/2019



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

Well I might as well start this. I haven't been to bed yet because my daughter #2 turned 21 and talked me into going out for a couple drinks. That was at 2130 it's now 0226 the next morning but I wont miss the second day of gun season. Might be tired as hell but I'll be in the stand at 0600.... Happy 21st Alexis love you......
View attachment 457421


----------



## Southsider1 (Dec 22, 2014)

Ahhh...too be young and drinking shots again. Congrats to her!
Good luck in the stand today.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Coffee is on. Back out in Calhoun county. 
Passed on several small bucks yesterday took a nice doe.
We will see what happens today! 
Good luck all!


----------



## Tank. (Feb 2, 2010)

Haha I’m taking my daughter out with me but and she’s stoked! (But also 9)


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Coffee is on,
Wakey, wakey, hands off the, well you know.
Good luck hunters!


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Coffee is going, hopefully today is the day. Good luck to everyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

It’s my last chance before I pack up and leave this afternoon. Let’s do this!!!


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

Up and having coffee here in Antrim county got to get redemption had a shooter slip by chasing a doe yesterday mid day going for a all day sit again


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Have my 13 year old girl with me again today. Gonna be an all day sit like yesterday. Hopefully she can make it happen. Good luck to all, and be safe.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Let's roll!


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Looking for Mr. Big. Hopefully in the AM. 
Good luck out there. Enjoy the day.


----------



## Eyecon (May 26, 2012)

Trucks warming up now. I hope they’re moving today! Really my brother gets his first buck!


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Huntahalic said:


> Well I might as well start this. I haven't been to bed yet because my daughter #2 turned 21 and talked me into going out for a couple drinks. That was at 2130 it's now 0226 the next morning but I wont miss the second day of gun season. Might be tired as hell but I'll be in the stand at 0600.... Happy 21st Alexis love you......
> View attachment 457421


The birth of a new generation of alcoholics! I don’t remember my 21st so well lol...

May have had one too many shots of four roses last night... bubble guts. Coffee and a bagel should help.

Good luck and shoot straight!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## North Country Squire (Jan 2, 2014)

A balmy 6 degrees here in Petoskey. Good luck all!


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Heading back out in Cass. Had a great opener yesterday...saw way more deer than we had all bow season put together. My boy and I each passed multiple small bucks. I took my doe. Unfortunately he joined the button buck club! Now he understands how they can fool you. Now we can sit back and wait for a dandy buck! Good luck to all!


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Coffee is on and getting ready soon for another hunt in Kalamazoo then heading to Hillsdale.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Just pulled into my aunt’s driveway for my first gun hunt on this Monroe County Private Land 16 acres.
Actually I’m going to be sitting in a trespassers ladder stand this morning....maybe we will have a conversation regarding the law and my uncle not giving anyone permission to hunt his property!!!!
Anyhow...good luck today and be safe and shoot straight!!!!

edit - found said ladder stand on my morning hunt last Sunday morning. Had a bunch of leaves on the seat and foot platforms so maybe I don’t have a run in with the trespasser.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

I wonder if Huntahalic is up n at em? Happy birthday to your daughter. Weather is perfect here 30 degrees and calm. A perfect day to drop a buck. Be safe. Good luck all!


----------



## Double d's (Apr 23, 2010)

The boys are 2 for 2 from the meatpod®️ as of last Eve. Two more to go.
Have fun today people!


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm cutting up my doe from yesterday later and nursing my sore knee from slipping and falling last night while dragging.

I'll be back out tomorrow.

Good luck and be safe!


----------



## wolvron (Apr 17, 2008)

Yesterday was one of the most disappointing opening days ever. I’m trying to get my daughter her first deer. We saw 2 deer yesterday morning in the neighbors field, and nothing last night. I let the property set all this week as not to screw it up for her. The week before I was covered up in deer every sit. I’m just hoping it changes today.


----------



## R.J.M. (Jun 10, 2007)

6 degrees . I need to buy another 
Buddy heater you know for the out
House . Oh the pucker factor when you hit the seat.


----------



## GoBluehunter (Jun 6, 2011)

Good luck all, stay safe, and Go Blue!


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Giving it another go around, seen 7 last night, nothing to shoot at. Spot I'm in is usually not a morning spot but fingers crossed it changes


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Back in the stand at camp Rack shack, No shooter Box yesterday decided to take a nice dough in afternoon hunt, A little cold this morning 4ﾟ. Looking for a shooter at 1st light. Aint nothing wrong with doing a little doe patrol. 1 10.1 Dough to coyotes I' Good luck and be safe


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Sounded like a herd of elephants getting to the shack!
Chooot Em!


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

vsmorgantown said:


> I wonder if Huntahalic is up n at em? Happy birthday to your daughter. Weather is perfect here 30 degrees and calm. A perfect day to drop a buck. Be safe. Good luck all!


Not only am I up and at n at em, I'm in the blind with coffee in hand and heater going. Was a crunchy walk in this morning, probably sent all the deer around to the next county but I'm here.. good luck all I might have to take a nap today we shall see...


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Sat down about 20 min ago. Saginaw County. Had heater issues . Good now

100% impossible to walk back quietly with this crunchy snow this morning. Surprisingly didn’t hear any take off running. 

Good luck everyone

Go Green


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Day 2. 9 in camp and no deer yesterday, that’s a first. See what today brings. GL all!


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I’m in also, in the same blind as last night, the mornings have been way better then the evening’s here so hopes are high, there is four of use in camp and we had a swing and a miss yesterday, water line issues at the house that needs to be fixed after this mornings hunt, I’m not to concerned about shooting another deer we usually eat 2 so I’m holding off until young flight or the wife get in the woods! Good luck all!
Flight


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## JBMetalworks (Mar 11, 2015)

Day 2 in Cheboygan. Not even a squirrel yesterday. 9 degrees. Just heard the first shot, welcome to the weekend!


----------



## welder72 (Nov 5, 2015)

Strapped in and ready in Clay county Indiana.


----------



## hiljak102 (Dec 3, 2016)

Heard a shot at 5:53 can’t believe it. GO GREEN 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

First shot 6:46.......way to early, 45 minutes before sunrise


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Been settled in the blind since about 6:25 with my 7 yr old son. He’s on doe patrol and I’m on buck patrol since he tagged a nice buck during the youth hunt. Hoping my son can get on one of the huge does we have around this property. 

It was a very loud/crunchy walk in so hopefully we didn’t spook any on the way out. 

Good luck!





Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## daddyduck (Nov 2, 2001)

CRUNCH CRUNCH CRUNCH!!! I'm here


----------



## monarch slayer (Nov 14, 2015)

Good luck all

GO BLUE


----------



## Wood Tick (Oct 19, 2007)

Minus 5 in S Chippewa Cty. Have to drop one of the guys off at blind, walking hard for him. Eyes freezing up. Did see a couple of the meteors on way out. Slow day yesterday, hoping for better day


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Woodsman Traveler (Jun 27, 2014)

Arenac county, day 2. Seen 4 does yesterday on the run. That was all for sightings in our 80 acre camp. 11 deg now, crunchy walk in. And as I write this 6:50 AM, some knucklehead became first shot of the day.


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

I’m back at it after dragging my son’s deer out last night. He decided to sleep in after dragging his buck out. Good luck all!


----------



## Jeffish74 (Sep 24, 2017)

Macomb, Ray township saw one yesterday on an all day sit. Loud walk in, glad it was early. Planning an all day sit hopefully the neighborhood hunters go in for lunch or cold hands. Short tracking to all!!!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2005)

Go get em! Freight train going through the woods this morning. Hoping to tag out after my 8pt yesterday. Good luck!


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

In and set up. Chilly this morning.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

In my hub blind. Put this up every year but haven't sat in it in 3 or 4 years. Walk in was to crunchy to make it to where I wanted to sit. Was looking forward to the heater, but only the pilot light works


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

Crazy how far I can see without binoculars. No wonder people are shooting early. My neighbor shot last night when I was at the truck packing up. I waited until my alarm went off for end of shooting hours to take the cap off my TC then i packed everything up and walked out. At least 15 minutes past legal shooting hours. Snow and moon equals violators....


----------



## dewy2232 (Oct 24, 2013)

I’m in. Got to the blind and settled in about 6:25. Very loud walk anything close by is gone now lol. Hoping to see a deer today sat dark to dark yesterday and never saw a deer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Another great day begins. Good luck all!


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Good luck everyone. My stands require stealthy entry and that isn't happening this morning. Better days are coming, retirement has it's perks!!!!!


----------



## DUCK LAB JAKE (Mar 6, 2004)

Sitting in Benzie County
Somebody’s car alarm going off
This is awesome


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Well neighbor guy decided to make it out around 655 with flashlight waving everywhere, so we'll see how it goes


----------



## tom_the_chemist (Aug 24, 2008)

Holy cow, I have phone service today! Checking in from Presque Isle county. Yesterday was pretty slow. Good thing I have a battery pack for my phone so I can charge it after I catch up on LFTS from yesterday starting from post one. 

I could use some coffee.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBluehunter (Jun 6, 2011)

There is a neighbor walking aimlessly around right with his flashlight on trying to find a spot to setup a ground blind. I’m not sure he realizes it’s already light enough to see his hunters orange.:banghead3​


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Brisk to say the least.
Good luck all.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Very loud walk in just heard the first shot here in western Isabella county good luck everyone 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Shot count yesterday by 1PM was 5. Today before legal shooting light I counted 5 and have heard over 20 now. Must be a lot of people didnt hunt yesterday


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

2 does being followed by a 6pt just passed through 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Spalding twp Menominee county 19 degrees. Yesterday was a good day for my camp. Two bucks down and one doe. Unfortunately none were mine. Good luck everyone. Enjoy this great time we have with friends and family. GOD bless and be safe


----------



## wannabeup (Aug 16, 2006)

My daughter came up last night. Grandson's sweetie drove over from FSU for supper. It was late before she left so this morning came early. We got into woods at 6:50. A bit late for us but way darker in the woods than the fields so we'll be ok. Good luck to all today. Shoot straight and be safe.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

R.J.M. said:


> 6 degrees . I need to buy another
> Buddy heater you know for the out
> House . Oh the pucker factor when you hit the seat.


Don’t be first. Let someone else be the ice breaker’s


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)




----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Not a single deer yet. But I’m loving this cold weather. I’d take these temps every day over a single day of summer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

No shots heard yet. 12 degrees. Guessing it will pick up mid to late morning with the full moon and temps warming. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bear5h (Jul 28, 2018)

Bring your daddy next time









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tank. (Feb 2, 2010)

Hunting with my 9 year old. Only a doe tag left but we had a 7 pt at 60 yrds. Hot chocolate and snacks already. She’s loving it!!


----------



## homer666 (Jul 20, 2018)

Sitting in north dickinson county. As all have a super crunchy walk in . Say yesterday and saw 1 lonely doe and kicked one out this morning walking in. Hopefully I start seeing bucks. It's been all does. Good luck all and short blood trails.


----------



## Deskjockey1 (Jul 6, 2017)

On the tags this year there’s a unit section :A-F. Anyone know where/what page of the digest explains these units that need to be notched?


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Daughter gave a 6 the pass. 
Waiting on a biggun.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Breakfast burrito time











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Warm coffee....Farmers omelette with cheese and texas toast!!


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Good luck to everyone I'm sitting the next couple days out.
I'm really feeling my age today being stiff and sore all over.


----------



## JJLew311 (Mar 22, 2015)

NEED......COFFEE!!! Yesterday at 8am when I poured a cup out of my thermos I was annoyed that it was already cold. Time for a new thermos. ️


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## wannabeup (Aug 16, 2006)

More shots than yesterday. Brush Lake, Woodville, Newago county. The guys and gals that got stuck at work yesterday must be out. Turkeys have it all tore up in this spot. Two blacks and a gray have been digging through the turkey scatchings for over 45 minutes. Now two little red squirrels are doing their 100mph chase. Way better than watching a mill or lathe and the forest floor is much softer than that factory's cement. Life is good.


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Just had 7 come through but no shooters yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Former grunt (Feb 26, 2018)

Taken the morning off after yesterday's pain in the butt drag of deers, plus wind ain't right for the ole honey hole stand so gonna drive around and check hunter pressure then collect the stand for the evening hunt.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Three bucks are tending three does in fields around the house. Peak rut you think!


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

This morning’s view.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

I seen this little guy a lot over the last week and a half. 3 times within 5 yards.


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

This crunchin snow is saving some lives


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Jimbos said:


> Good luck to everyone I'm sitting the next couple days out.
> I'm really feeling my age today being stuff and sore all over.


CBD creme will have you feeling good quickly. That an some 800 ibuprofen.


----------



## wannabeup (Aug 16, 2006)

Now that just scared the crap outta me. I'm sitting on a stool with my back against a big oak. I hear this noise, as usual behind me. I slowly shift my eyeballs far right as I am turning my neck ever so quietly in the same direction. I just know there is a deer right behind me. Just as I get peeked aroud this tree I'm face to feet from the biggest dang turkey I've ever seen. I could have done a Calvin Johnson easily, like 3 feet from my head. That'll get the heart racing!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Quietest 2nd day ive ever sat. Either lack of movement or a bunch of sissies


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Jimbos said:


> Good luck to everyone I'm sitting the next couple days out.
> I'm really feeling my age today being stuff and sore all over.


That's why I only wanted one yesterday! LOL


----------



## Jeffish74 (Sep 24, 2017)

November Sunrise said:


> View attachment 457493
> This morning’s view.


I like your spot!


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Seen more deer in last 15 min than all morning! Just nothing I wanted.


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

1 doe, 2 fawn and a spike following so far
Breakfast burrito time in northern Montcalm


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Now the state legislators want gun season to start November 5th. Comical https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.wz...higan/69-9e522f8a-5d46-406a-82e8-24ace35809dc


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

The neighbor.....with all his orange on, do what you want but there isn’t a deer in the woods worth it to me, he is cold because he was down walking around warming up, he complains because we shoot his deer, heck of a outdoor’s men.
Flight


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Mature BB selfie


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Beautiful public land doe down! This is my first deer off public, and my first rifle kill. The 308 did it’s job nicely!


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Passed a 7 pt up at about 8:15. He got past my buddy before he could pull the trigger. Bummer, was hoping he was going to kill him since he hasn’t shot a deer in over a decade. Oh well, they are moving and it’s a really nice morning! 





Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

sureshot006 said:


> Quietest 2nd day ive ever sat. Either lack of movement or a bunch of sissies


Very quiet in the thumb. Nothing moving either. I suspect late morning and mid day should be better.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Flight of the arrow said:


> The neighbor.....with all his orange on, do what you want but there isn’t a deer in the woods worth it to me, he is cold because he was down walking around warming up, he complains because we shoot his deer, heck of a outdoor’s men.
> Flight
> View attachment 457499


I must be blind, I can’t spot him lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

crossneyes said:


> That's why I only wanted one yesterday! LOL


I hate to see if I actually had to do any dragging. Pitiful.....smh

I do have to go back down there to get my crap out of the blind.


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Breakfast burrito with salsa and sour cream!


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

I hope the deer like the Apple pie smell.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

TheLionsFan said:


> I must be blind, I can’t spot him lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dead center if you enlarge you can see his head.
Not a speck of orange on


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

wannabeup said:


> More shots than yesterday. Brush Lake, Woodville, Newago county. The guys and gals that got stuck at work yesterday must be out. Turkeys have it all tore up in this spot. Two blacks and a gray have been digging through the turkey scatchings for over 45 minutes. Now two little red squirrels are doing their 100mph chase. Way better than watching a mill or lathe and the forest floor is much softer than that factory's cement. Life is good.


That's Deer Season in Michigan.


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

wannabeup said:


> Now that just scared the crap outta me. I'm sitting on a stool with my back against a big oak. I hear this noise, as usual behind me. I slowly shift my eyeballs far right as I am turning my neck ever so quietly in the same direction. I just know there is a deer right behind me. Just as I get peeked aroud this tree I'm face to feet from the biggest dang turkey I've ever seen. I could have done a Calvin Johnson easily, like 3 feet from my head. That'll get the heart racing!


You should have tried to wrestle with him!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

First wildlife sighting of the day. A squirrel


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

In the same stand as yesterday's all dayer. 25 deer and 4 bucks, today, not a thing yet. After seeing you blind guys with your buddy heaters, I thought if I just put up another stand in this tree right next to me it would be perfect size for a heater & a 20#er! Lol.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Finally saw a deer. Small buck, 4 or 6 pt. Now have doe in front of me. Deer starting to move now.

Go Green


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Groundsize said:


> Coffee is on and getting ready soon for another hunt in Kalamazoo then heading to Hillsdale.


Your lease partners shot all the good ones in Hillsdale bro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Dynrat (Jun 13, 2003)

caj33 said:


> Well neighbor guy decided to make it out around 655 with flashlight waving everywhere, so we'll see how it goes


New neighbors last year next to our 62 acres in Hubbard Lake. They have 80 acres but he’s only a couple hundred yards from me. He walks out within minutes of legal light every time. Guess all I can do is hope he pushes stuff my way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deskjockey1 (Jul 6, 2017)

Fresh cold air and water...hangover is diminishing. Apparently the Scots and Canadians don’t get along too well. At least, their whiskeys don’t play well together! Thump thump goes my headache.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

sniper said:


> Your lease partners shot all the good ones in Hillsdale bro.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


And the neighbors.
















Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## rippper (Aug 26, 2007)

Flight of the arrow said:


> First shot 6:46.......way to early, 45 minutes before sunrise


That's early.... But only 15 min. Sunrise and legal shooting time are two different things


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Have seen 12 does and 3 little bucks so far all got the pass

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

She’s gutted and on ice, set back up just up the hill from her to enjoy the rest of the morning with some coffee. Waiting for my dad and grandpa to call it so I can help them gather their things and load her up in the truck. She died right in line with the truck in my first pic, drags don’t get much easier than that!


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Maple_Ridge said:


> Breakfast burrito with salsa and sour cream!


Whata pig.....lol. The Farmer's omelette with cheese and Texas toast wasn't enough?

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

This was about 10 yards from where she stood when I shot.
Waiting for my cousin to help me find and drag her.


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

French toast with a side of eggs n bacon!!


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Nope....gotta eat! My name is porkchop


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Tank. said:


> Hunting with my 9 year old. Only a doe tag left but we had a 7 pt at 60 yrds. Hot chocolate and snacks already. She’s loving it!!


.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Nice, albeit chilly, morning up in an exposed fencerow. Hung this stand last weekend for this predicted east wind. Had a pretty 3 yr old 10 pt tending a doe within 50 yards of me for the first 1.45 hrs of daylight...


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

hiljak102 said:


> Heard a shot at 5:53 can’t believe it. GO GREEN
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


It was the smallest fawn I have ever seen. I couldn’t help but take the shot. It was like daylight out anyway.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmzala (Oct 20, 2007)

Gd it's cold 10 degrees here and I'm freezing. It didn't help I left my wool base layers at home. Had one yearling come in about 30 minutes ago. Shooting has picked up so I'm going to try and stay out a little while longer. 

GO GREEN!!!

Although I think we lose.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Squirrels finally woke up maybe the deer will too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## misupercooner (Nov 14, 2009)

Finally something to post on lfts after being a member for 10 years.


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

Botiz said:


> My muzzleloader misfired on me just now. Cap went off but didn’t ignite the charge.
> 
> This has been a chronic problem. This summer I swapped out the no. 11 nipple it had when I got it and put in a musket cap nipple. Shot it several times sighting it in with no issues and thought I had it licked. It just cost me a doe.


Powder or pellets? My TC Hawkins will not fire pellets have to us powde . My new TC I use blackthorn powder and love it.


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Jan 23, 2000)

Slow in southern alpena county. Very few shots heard.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Pissed!!! My multi tool dishwasher, sammich, maker cleaning maid, alarm clock never woke me up. Woke up and it's daylight, I'm like WTH. It broke down with a migraine.
> 
> Beautiful morning though,
> Please dear Lord don't let her see this post


You going to trade her in for a newer one


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

You can't make this stuff up! Crazy but if that's the only time that you have to get out I guess you set your blind and let things quiet down and hope like heck a deer comes through at 10 a.m.! These are the guys that usually do everything wrong,& end up shooting the record book buck!

Certainly more of a situation. Walk in with a stool or a chair and just sit down!



GoBluehunter said:


> There is a neighbor walking aimlessly around right with his flashlight on trying to find a spot to setup a ground blind. I’m not sure he realizes it’s already light enough to see his hunters orange.:banghead3​


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Huntahalic said:


> Powder or pellets? My TC Hawkins will not fire pellets have to us powde . My new TC I use blackthorn powder and love it.


Pellets. I guess I need to try powder.


----------



## Matt24324 (Aug 2, 2009)

All quite in Livingston County. No one in the group saw anything, only a few shots heard. Back inside for food and watch the first part of the game then back out. GO BLUE!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynrat (Jun 13, 2003)

Really wanted to pull another all day sit, but the two Imodium I took on Thursday are starting to wear off and my gut has filed formal protest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

Yesterday was a rough one... sat in my tree stand on state land from 6am-6pm. I never saw a deer until last light. Had a doe tag, so I shot and it dropped. To my disappointment, it was a button buck.
This morning, I decided to hunt behind the house. I hadn’t had a shooter buck on the camera all bow season. I grabbed the card from the camera and settled into my box blind. Turned the camera on and was surprised to see a nice buck that made it through yesterday’s opening madness!









At 8:35, I heard something to the North crunching through the hard snow and then multiple, deep grunts. He was chasing a doe from East to West, about 80-90 yards in front of me. I tried to get the gun out the side window, but I wasn’t quick enough. Luckily, once the doe ran past, it started angling to the south, drawing the buck a little closer. So out my back window, I let out a loud bleat with my mouth... he kept moving. So I let out another bleat, louder this time and he stopped broadside, at 70 yards. I put the 444 Marlin on him and he dropped in his tracks!


Best buck I’ve ever got!


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Buck down


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Found her!!!!!
Heading home to hang her up in the garage and watch some football


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

100 yard shot. Ran 30 and toppled over





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Left at 11, which won’t help me get a deer I know. Gonna watch UofM - MSU game, and bring my 4 year old back tonight. 

Go Green


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

That looks familiar! Nice buck, good job sticking it out. Movement has been a little later.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

What a cold morning it was. Sun is shining now. Bring on the deer!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

I just thought of something.

I don't mean to keep talking about yesterday's deer, but I shot it without bait. I'd do the two gallon thing every year but this year it was a grunt call that got me the shot, along with a lot of camera action and stand planning.


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

d_rek said:


> Neighbor just texted me he shot the big 10 I had on camera behind my house this morning. Really happy for him!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So happy for him you took a crayon and scribbled out the poor guy's face!!! Kidding

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

Rough hunting conditions....


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Jimbos said:


> I just thought of something.
> 
> I don't mean to keep talking about yesterday's deer, but I shot it without bait. I'd do the two gallon thing every year but this year it was a grunt call that got me the shot, along with a lot of camera action and stand planning.


Cool!

We gotta ban cameras and grunt calls now.......

Didn't see any deer interested in browsing anything yesterday. Days earlier sign showed the random browsing/browsing movement though. Likely at night.
After dark a doe wanted to play with the truck bumper , and a youngster crossed my dirt road while I checked the mail. Neither food related far as I know. But like the days deer , covering ground through corridors no one was hunting to get to somewhere else,again.
My meals would be less a priority if intruders were in the house too.
(Nothing against those legally baiting...).


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Dragged and gutted and back in my blind. Time for a well deserved cup of coffee and some lunch! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Ended up with a 3rd deer bedded down in front of me about 50yrds in the thick stuff. 

They all finally left, so I came in.

A few errands to run, then back to the woods.

Richmond buck pole tonight!


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Waif said:


> Cool!
> 
> We gotta ban cameras and grunt calls now.......
> 
> ...


I was out earlier today and there's been a ton of movement since Wednesday night/Thursday morning when it last snowed.
I brought in one hub blind but still have two out.


----------



## zer0 (Nov 15, 2012)

Who's going to the range to re-zero his scope????

This guy

:banghead3:banghead3


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

d_rek said:


> 4 deer browsing at 100 yards. 2 doe and 2 fawns. Stuck tight to edge of wood let and never offered good shot angle. Dang.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Come on captain! We need more points in the contest! Let it rip! 





Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Deskjockey1 (Jul 6, 2017)

Decided to pull a camera after the morning hunt. Found some old human footprints in the snow in the heart of my 75 acres. Texted the neighbor and they said they haven’t hunted in 3 weeks. Followed the tracks back to a place by the neighbors. They’re hunting private that they don’t have permission to hunt, but I do. I can see they’ve shot several deer...over a large bait pile! I called the RAP line and now I’m waiting for a call back from an officer.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

d_rek said:


> 100 yard shot. Ran 30 and toppled over
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! Nice buck!!





Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

dewy6068 said:


> Come on captain! We need more points in the contest! Let it rip!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I let one rip all right 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Pissed!!! My multi tool dishwasher, sammich, maker cleaning maid, alarm clock never woke me up. Woke up and it's daylight, I'm like WTH. It broke down with a migraine.
> 
> Beautiful morning though,
> Please dear Lord don't let her see this post


All is well with the world today. Dedgoose didn’t hunt.


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

misupercooner said:


> View attachment 457609
> 
> 
> Finally something to post on lfts after being a member for 10 years.


Worth the wait, congrats on a great buck!


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Heard the neighbor shoot around 9. Dropped a nice buck for the area.

Just got back from the check station. Doe yesterday was 5 years old. Ottawa county CWD test quota has not been meet yet and they are looking for more samples.


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

d_rek said:


> Neighbor just texted me he shot the big 10 I had on camera behind my house this morning. Really happy for him!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not so sure you’re “happy” given that you seem to want to “erase” him!


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Game update for you guys in your blinds. 
7-7


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

misupercooner said:


> View attachment 457609
> 
> 
> Finally something to post on lfts after being a member for 10 years.


Nice buck! Congrats!


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Well, I didn’t see a deer this morning in Cass. My boy missed a good one. Shot through some brush he didn’t notice through the scope. He saw him with the same doe about 20 minutes later. We found where he was and took his track about 50 yards. Definitely a clean miss...sure he caught some brush. My nephew got a dandy 8 though. Either a stud 2 or smallish 3. Nice buck!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

d_rek said:


> 100 yard shot. Ran 30 and toppled over
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice buck! Congrats!!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

jstfish48162 said:


> View attachment 457621
> View attachment 457623
> View attachment 457625
> View attachment 457627
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

old graybeard said:


> Congrats!


Thanks OGB!!


----------



## erieorbust (May 4, 2011)

Purposely slept in with the full moon. Got set at noon a little later than planned for all day sit as many have suggested. Heard foot steps and fired at a good one. Checking for blood soon. Trying to relax and play back all of what felt like 5 seconds in my head. Hopefully great follow up in a bit.


----------



## erieorbust (May 4, 2011)

jstfish48162 said:


> View attachment 457621
> View attachment 457623
> View attachment 457625
> View attachment 457627
> ...


Beautiful deer BT! Congrats


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

erieorbust said:


> Beautiful deer BT! Congrats


Thanks buddy!!


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Me and my daughter are in the middle of an all day sit again. 13 total deer so far, 3 good bucks, no little ones. Majority were between 1030 and 1130.


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

Daddy duty this morning. Headed out in a few behinds my dads place. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chappy410 (Sep 20, 2014)

Score update U of M 17 MSU 7


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

misupercooner said:


> View attachment 457609
> 
> 
> Finally something to post on lfts after being a member for 10 years.


Sooo wiiiiddddeee

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

Chappy410 said:


> Score update U of M 17 MSU 7


shouldnt you be hunting or is your property as dead as mine?


----------



## Chappy410 (Sep 20, 2014)

Zkovach1175 said:


> shouldnt you be hunting or is your property as dead as mine?


Sat from 6:30 to noon, saw a feral cat and 2 red squirrel. Did go out at 4:45 AM and start the heater and there was a single deer in the food plot eating.
I'll watch a little of game and then head back out.


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

Chappy410 said:


> Sat from 6:30 to noon, saw a feral cat and 2 red squirrel. Did go out at 4:45 AM and start the heater and there was a single deer in the food plot eating.
> I'll watch a little of game and then head back out.


Ive just had 2 yearlings camping here that nap and dig for acorns, then nap again. Haven’t seen anything else.


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

So chose to head in for some lunch and listen to the game until halftime. A few of our other hunters did as well. As we were trying to solve the worlds problems starting with where’s the deer a doe busts out of the pines in front of the cabin and minutes later a nice buck shows up in the same opening. Six people in a cabin with big windows he didn’t hang around long but it gave the camp new hope. Good luck all! 

Go blue! Go Almont Raiders, last update they were up by 6!!


----------



## UPWalleyeGuy (Feb 17, 2006)

Botiz said:


> My muzzleloader misfired on me just now. Cap went off but didn’t ignite the charge.
> 
> This has been a chronic problem. This summer I swapped out the no. 11 nipple it had when I got it and put in a musket cap nipple. Shot it several times sighting it in with no issues and thought I had it licked. It just cost me a doe.


Blackhorn 209 powder?


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

No pyrodex pellets


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)




----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

At the gas station...tryin to figure this sign out. Dnr, friends and a keg


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Maple_Ridge said:


> View attachment 457693
> 
> 
> At the gas station...tryin to figure this sign out. Dnr, friends and a keg


Sounds like an interesting party


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

I just let a tall spike live to meander on a bit longer. Hopefully he stays away from the neighbor that kills everything that walks by... Although I'm not sure anyone is hunting that property this year haven't heard a shot yet from that side.


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

I made it. If the wind shifts tmrw as forecasted this will be the last sit here for a while










Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Botiz said:


> No pyrodex pellets


There is a front and a back side to those. Put it in backwards and it's less likely to ignite.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Maple_Ridge said:


> View attachment 457693
> 
> 
> At the gas station...tryin to figure this sign out. Dnr, friends and a keg


I think they welcoming pretty much everyone. Even the DNR


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Just sat down 15 min ago. First time packing action figures and flash cards in my hunting bag... but wouldn’t trade it for the world.

Out in Saginaw county. Love this weather. Go GREEN! Even though my team sucks... 

Saw about 21 deer this morning, really hoping to see a good set of horns tonight.

Good luck everyone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mack10 (Nov 10, 2010)

The young and dumb are moving. Let a spike walk at 2:30.

Sent from my LGLS992 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Back at it tonight, sitting with my grandpa and looking to fill his doe tag now. Feels good to have one hung up back at camp. Cheers boys!


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Botiz said:


> No pyrodex pellets


Ever try BH209? If not, you’ll be hooked after the first shot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Just had a doe and button buck work through. Good to finally see some movement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

TheLionsFan said:


> Ever try BH209? If not, you’ll be hooked after the first shot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will try it.


----------



## kwcharne (Jan 8, 2008)

jrv said:


> View attachment 457611
> View attachment 457613
> View attachment 457615
> View attachment 457617
> ...


Atta boy! Nice job!


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

I've been out since noon. First deer arrived 5 minutes ago an I think it's a button buck. 170yds


----------



## Nickbarg83 (Oct 2, 2018)

It got cold quick tonight boys nothing so far this wind is brutal⛄⛄


----------



## wannabeup (Aug 16, 2006)

Just after my turker scare this morning, I heard shots in my grandson's direction. Sure enough he scored on this big doe. Dnr aged it at 6 years. He says this one wll be mostly burger with some salami.




  








Grandson's doe




__
wannabeup


__
Nov 16, 2019




Dnr aged at 6 years


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

mbrewer said:


> There is a front and a back side to those. Put it in backwards and it's less likely to ignite.


Thanks, that’s what I’ve been told. I’ve seen some that have a bevel on one end, and a black ring to indicate bottom. The ones I have right now, there is no discernible difference between the two ends.


----------



## kwcharne (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice job. Beautiful buck!


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

First snowmobile of the year running wide open up & down the road in the distance for the last ten minutes, I bet the hunters over there are havin a great time


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Back at it with my little girl. 
Good luck all.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

In for the evening hunt. 










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

jrv said:


> View attachment 457611
> View attachment 457613
> View attachment 457615
> View attachment 457617
> ...


Awesome congrats to you beautiful buck. Great pictures as well.


----------



## kaler9969 (Feb 25, 2005)

Botiz said:


> I will try it.


With a no 11 or musket cap, I would be leaning toward loose powder but not bh209.


----------



## madtraper (Nov 12, 2017)

Back at it in central Isabella county only saw a small buck and doe this morning I have beans in the field to the left and corn to the right. First year ever on our farm where none of the crops have been harvested yet deer have plenty of food 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Ryfarm48 (Oct 18, 2014)

wannabeup said:


> Just after my turker scare this morning, I heard shots in my grandson's direction. Sure enough he scored on this big doe. Dnr aged it at 6 years. He says this one wll be mostly burger with some salami.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the deer shot in the face, trying to make out the picture???


----------



## wannabeup (Aug 16, 2006)

Scottygvsu said:


> View attachment 457715
> 
> Back at it with my little girl.
> Good luck all.


Got my ittle girl out here too. She is 39 now but still my little girl. She will never forget these times Scotty.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

John Hine said:


> First snowmobile of the year running wide open up & down the road in the distance for the last ten minutes, I bet the hunters over there are havin a great time


Sounds like somebody just wants to send it.


----------



## wannabeup (Aug 16, 2006)

Ryfarm48 said:


> Is the deer shot in the face, trying to make out the picture???


The first shot was a spine shot. His put her down quickly shot exited the face. She twisted as he pulled trigger on the up close finish shot.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Sitting with my two favorite girls tonight watching Georgia Auburn dad was watching her she's a good tracking dog, guess who she tracked lol She kills everything mouse ran through she went nuts surprised shack still standing


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Hunted from noon til dark. 3 deer and no horns


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

pgpn123 said:


> 9 pt
> 
> View attachment 457761


.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Saw a few doe at last light.


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

pgpn123 said:


> 9 pt
> 
> View attachment 457761


Nice! Where at? You got some snow!!


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

All day sit with no nap and 3 hours sleep. Slow day again for me. Doe and fawn 730 and a spike at 230. Saw a beautiful red fox around 11 and watched a redtail hawk get a squirrel. That was probably the highlight of the day. It happened directly in front of me and I was watching the squirrel when the bird came out of nowhere and got it. First time ever seeing it up close like that. It actually startled me but he made a very quick kill. Another long day tomorrow but I'm going to bed much much earlier, like NOW.....


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

Was seeing the same young bucks milling around so just before the end of legal light I decided to sneak up to the big turnip plot. Crossed the creek and could see a lone doe at 200 yards. Threw down my backpack and layed down on the creek bank to rest my 450 on my bag. Settled the crosshairs on her shoulder and let it bark. She jumped 5 feet in the air with all 4 legs tucked. Went 20 yards and piled up. Clipped heart and got both lungs.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Polkahero (Aug 4, 2002)

This afternoon's report: One feral cat, zero deer sighted, and zero shots heard. Gun season sucks, lol.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

pgpn123 said:


> 9 pt
> 
> View attachment 457761


Good looking buck! Congrats !


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Deer,deer,deer.....
Finally confirmed doe. Started taking up trigger slack,and she moved.
Eventually got on another in the tag alders and she stepped at the moment of near truth as well.
Offered me a piece of neck so I jerked the trigger.
Should have held onto the rifle first...
After checking for blood or a broken nose , a doe popped out about 14 yards away.
I really didn't want to shoot again for some reason. A little voice from where the scope whacked me maybe...

An hour squishing around the tag alders and no drop of blood. Only half length neck hairs where she stood......
(Insert depreciation type terms here at length.)

So , back to waiting.
Knowing I had blown out the alder route there.
Another deer , walking downwind head down where the shot was taken. Like most , I'd no idea of size or sex as it flitted through that little window.
Maybe it was tracking me came to mind , but if it was it didn't stick with it.

Other deer came out and browsed where they sulk back in farther on the other corner hundreds of yards away.
Safe from me , I'd already missed... (Wind was wrong or I'd have snuck nearer that area after blowing the alder pinch point.)
Not easy getting back there , but that's where the ..Umm certain target likes to pass through.


Eventually before the buzzer a deer browsed into the fallow field.
Took a few minutes to sort out the slick head , then ruined her heart.
Ever watch a deer get field dressed from a sitting position? My butt's still wet.
And thank goodness for four-wheel drive!

My single beer that didn't get consumed when bought for Halloween is in trouble later.


----------



## Chappy410 (Sep 20, 2014)

Dang them scope bites hurt. Brings tears to your eyes


----------



## Eyecon (May 26, 2012)

I got a missaukee county public land buck! Personal best. No time for the story now. But It’s coming


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Huntahalic said:


> All day sit with no nap and 3 hours sleep. Slow day again for me. Doe and fawn 730 and a spike at 230. Saw a beautiful red fox around 11 and watched a redtail hawk get a squirrel. That was probably the highlight of the day. It happened directly in front of me and I was watching the squirrel when the bird came out of nowhere and got it. First time ever seeing it up close like that. It actually startled me but he made a very quick kill. Another long day tomorrow but I'm going to bed much much earlier, like NOW.....


Oddly enough same thing happened to me tonight. It sounded like a turkey flying out of a tree. I look over and there sits a hawk 30 yards away. Mine missed though. He took a crap and flew away.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

I was discharged from the SICU and the hospital yesterday. Now that I'm home, the real work begins.

Shout out the the boys at the Pinefarm deer camp. The buck pole is getting pretty full! Glad to see the tradition continues on.

Bob would be happy with this year's camp harvest.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

The story, I saw a doe and sure enough there's a buck behind her. This around 1pm (are you following Lab?) They're 130 yds, she's very alert. She moves ahead, then back, then into cover, then out. He's just taking a few steps each time. This goes on for an hour. I'm seeing bits and pieces of him the whole time. They get closer but then disappear behind a deadfall. Gone. I'm thinking they went over the berm and along the river. Maybe they'll be back. About 4:30 I see movement at the deadfall and they both come out from under it. They were there the whole time. They start moving my way. At about 100 yds he breeds her. First for me to see in person. She moves closer, broadside at 80 yds, he's behind her facing me at 90 yds. There's some twigs in the way, plus he's head on, so I'm patiently waiting. Not even nervous. Yeah right. She doesn't like something, I think she gets my wind and looks my way. She takes a half step back with one front leg and I figure it's now or never. Put a good hit on him, he runs forward 20 yds, stumbles and u turns another 20 and piles up. 9 pt. Weighed 140. Jackson County.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

pgpn123 said:


> The story, I saw a doe and sure enough there's a buck behind her. This around 1pm (are you following Lab?) They're 130 yds, she's very alert. She moves ahead, then back, then into cover, then out. He's just taking a few steps each time. This goes on for an hour. I'm seeing bits and pieces of him the whole time. They get closer but then disappear behind a deadfall. Gone. I'm thinking they went over the berm and along the river. Maybe they'll be back. About 4:30 I see movement at the deadfall and they both come out from under it. They were there the whole time. They start moving my way. At about 100 yds he breeds her. First for me to see in person. She moves closer, broadside at 80 yds, he's behind her facing me at 90 yds. There's some twigs in the way, plus he's head on, so I'm patiently waiting. Not even nervous. Yeah right. She doesn't like something, I think she gets my wind and looks my way. She takes a half step back with one front leg and I figure it's now or never. Put a good hit on him, he runs forward 20 yds, stumbles and u turns another 20 and piles up. 9 pt. Weighed 140. Jackson County.
> 
> View attachment 457829


Cool buck! Congrats


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Filled another DMAP permit tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Botiz said:


> Calhoun county.


ouch I thought we hunted in the same county. Dnr I talked today said no confirmed reports this year in our county I sure hope that’s not one. I’m off 25.5 are we close to each other Botiz?


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

My son filled his mentored youth tag tonight. 35 yd shot with the 44 mag.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

gatorman841 said:


> ouch I thought we hunted in the same county. Dnr I talked today said no confirmed reports this year in our county I sure hope that’s not one. I’m off 25.5 are we close to each other Botiz?


Probably ~15 miles from me then. I sent the pic to the CO for our area. I’ll let you know if/when I hear anything.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Trout King said:


> My son filled his mentored youth tag tonight. 35 yd shot with the 44 mag.
> View attachment 457847


Congrats young man!!!


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Botiz said:


> Probably ~15 miles from me then. I sent the pic to the CO for our area. I’ll let you know if/when I hear anything.


Thanks Botiz let’s hope it’s from some other injury or something else. Anything besides cwd pls


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Trout King said:


> My son filled his mentored youth tag tonight. 35 yd shot with the 44 mag.
> View attachment 457847


Nice job outta that young man TK, he won’t forget this day!!


----------



## Yohann (Sep 15, 2009)

jrv said:


> View attachment 457611
> View attachment 457613
> View attachment 457615
> View attachment 457617
> ...


Looks like a different buck on the trail cam. Brow tine switched sides.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Trout King said:


> My son filled his mentored youth tag tonight. 35 yd shot with the 44 mag.
> View attachment 457847


Awesome! Congrats to both of you


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Chappy410 said:


> Dang them scope bites hurt. Brings tears to your eyes


The first time that I shot a scoped rifle I had never heard of eye relief. I had that bad boy right against my skin.
I still have the scar 40 years later.


----------



## saltfish (Mar 3, 2015)

my son shot this buck tonight over a foodplot we planted in August, we hunted 11am until 2 then took a little break came back out at 315 and at 5 a doe entered the foodplot, she looked back and the buck appeared. He said I am shooting it , a couple shots later .. buck down! His 1st buck was a 6 pt he took last gun season.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Chappy410 said:


> Dang them scope bites hurt. Brings tears to your eyes


The poor resulting shot hurt me worse...
That scope has a rubber ring around it.
Never gave it much thought. But good that it is there...No cut.
Enough eye relief there's never been an issue.
Had the rifle balanced perfect on my shooting stick. Just forgot to hold any end of it is all.
I keep my thumb from torquing the stock by reaching over the top and gripping with it. So that didn't help matters either. That and four layers of padding behind it before it found my shoulder.....l.o.l.
I put the buttpad where it belonged , eventually.

Wondering if it was not the same doe that came out near me shortly after.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Botiz said:


> Oddly enough same thing happened to me tonight. It sounded like a turkey flying out of a tree. I look over and there sits a hawk 30 yards away. Mine missed though. He took a crap and flew away.





Jimbos said:


> The first time that I shot a scoped rifle I had never heard of eye relief. I had that bad boy right against my skin.
> I still have the scar 40 years later.


you think that is good, you will love this one. Shooting a scoped 16 gauge years ago with a friend and my son who was in 5 th grade at the time wanted to shoot it too. The proud (stupid) dad that I was agreed to let him do it. With my help of course. I stand behind him holding the gun(apparently not tight enough) He shoots scope smokes him in eye. Swells up like a golf ball right in front of us. My wife is going to kill me. I immediately put ice on it and swelling goes down. That was close. Kid goes to daycare and school the next day and they both say what happened to your eye? He said “my dad made me promise not to tell” I am screwed! Principal called me to office. Felt like an idiot explaining what really happened.


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Shot fired about 20 minutes ago,don't work a licking branch standing on your hinds front of sal giving you her favorite shot, neck. Thing did a backflip
> 
> If you follow my post,dads gonna put swamp for sale,small 8 starts working branch, I go sal kill it. Bang flop. My dog jumped about three feet in air.lol we both killed our first buck out here may be my last drag outta swamp but there is no drag today out of swamp today, dead in his tracks


Ded, I hope that you Sal and the pooch have many more memories in that swamp.


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

Yohann said:


> Looks like a different buck on the trail cam. Brow tine switched sides.


selfie!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Esquire said:


> Ded, I hope that you Sal and the pooch have many more memories in that swamp.


Thank you very much... Hope So too. I haven't shoulderd a rifle in five years. I may tommorow evening one last hurrah. I could show you where I built forts as a kid, every trout hole mile each ways, where there is a kabillion fowl breasted over the years. I know every tree in that swamp.

Tonight was amazing, cried, I cry at everything. Kinda brought me back to when we started dating 19 years ago. Deer hunting was fun back then. This been trophy

She goes he's at least a seven I'm like kill that bleepity. She looked at me funny then hit trigger. As she knows I'm picky, nothing special typical n mi 2.5 8 pt


The swamp means everything to me. offered to buy swamp not buildings and house, ain't worth squat as it it's tag alder. Shrugged me off. Sorry about long post


----------



## fishonjr (Feb 16, 2006)

My son plays for Almont, I was at the game. Congratulations to them young men on their Regional Championship and now onto the state semi finals!



B Smithiers said:


> So chose to head in for some lunch and listen to the game until halftime. A few of our other hunters did as well. As we were trying to solve the worlds problems starting with where’s the deer a doe busts out of the pines in front of the cabin and minutes later a nice buck shows up in the same opening. Six people in a cabin with big windows he didn’t hang around long but it gave the camp new hope. Good luck all!
> 
> Go blue! Go Almont Raiders, last update they were up by 6!!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

pgpn123 said:


> The story, I saw a doe and sure enough there's a buck behind her. This around 1pm (are you following Lab?)


Are you saying I should have been on-stand, instead of eating lunch and watching the Michigan game with the farmer? :lol:

That's a nice buck, congrats!

You Stockbridge hunters have it as good as the Hillsdale boys and girls. Here's my buddy's nephew with his buck.


----------



## Tank. (Feb 2, 2010)

Time 


JJLew311 said:


> NEED......COFFEE!!! Yesterday at 8am when I poured a cup out of my thermos I was annoyed that it was already cold. Time for a new thermos. ️
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


for a new Stanley!! Mine has been rock solid. Gave up on the cheap ones years agoz


----------



## Tank. (Feb 2, 2010)

sparky18181 said:


> View attachment 457513
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the deer like the Apple pie smell.


This looks like quite the blind!! Any more pictures?


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Well my Michigan friends I managed to arrow a good one yesterday afternoon. So not a MI buck but from just across the river

















Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

LabtechLewis said:


> Are you saying I should have been on-stand, instead of eating lunch and watching the Michigan game with the farmer? :lol:
> 
> That's a nice buck, congrats!
> 
> ...



I need all the help I can get. Plain old time on stand, and some of this mid day movement is for real. Jus sayin sir 

That is one...nice...buck your friends nephew got!!


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

Yesterday's (11-16-19) buck..
The details are in the Indiana gun season thread.. (just a little commentary)


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

LabtechLewis said:


> Are you saying I should have been on-stand, instead of eating lunch and watching the Michigan game with the farmer? :lol:
> 
> That's a nice buck, congrats!
> 
> ...


Damn lab that’s a stud! Big congrats to the nephew!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

